# Problem mit nvidia treibern Bildschirm bleibt schwarz [solve

## ollonois

Hallo

Habe mit dem letzten Update die neuen Nvidia treiber installiert 1.0.6111

seitdem bleibt beim Start von X der Bildschirm schwarz. Das Modul lässt sich laden und auch das nvidia Logo erscheint. danch geht aber nichts mehr ausser den rechner per ssh neustarten.

Weiss jemand Rat? bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende

Benutze die aktuellen Gentoo-dev-Sources und den aktuellen xorgLast edited by ollonois on Tue Nov 16, 2004 8:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das Modul lässt sich laden und auch das nvidias Logo erscheint. danch geht aber nichts mehr ausser den rechner per ssh neustarten. 
> 
> 

 

Wieso per SSH? Versuch mal via "STRG + ALT + F1" auf die erste Konsole zu wechseln, schon kannst du wieder auf deinen PC (Konsole) zugreifen.

Das dein PC nicht wie normal startet liegt höchst wahrscheinlich an der Xorg oder XFree Konfiguration.

Welchen XServer verwendest du und welche Version?

Hast du diesen ebenfalls upgedatet?

Neuen Kernel eingespielt?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Benutze die aktuellen Gentoo-dev-Sources und den aktuellen xorg
> 
> 

 

Upps, das hatte ich übersehen. Also xorg. Versuch bitte folgendes als root:

```

# /etc/init.d/kdm stop

# Xorg -configure

# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# /etc/init.d/kdm start

```

----------

## ollonois

Es geht wie gesagt nichts mehr

auch kein strg + alt +Fx

Die xorg.conf ist ja gleich geblieben und so

mit normalem nv Treiber läuft der xserver auch nur nicht mit nvidia treiber. Der alte Treiber 1.0.5xxx hat auch Problemlos funktioniert

----------

## benjamin200

ich es liegt an deiner Config von xorg, da sich hier die Bezeichnung der Tastatur geändert hat. Zieh mal die /var/log/Xorg.log und poste sie bitte hier.

----------

## smg

Sind die Nvidia kernels nicht alle ~x86? Oder irre ich da?

----------

## benjamin200

nicht alle - die neusten ja

----------

## makenoob

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem mit meiner alten nvidia karte. da blieb die kiste nach irgendwelchen speicherchecks der karte während des starten des x-servers (hab ich anhand des logs dann erfahren) stehen. damit war die zeit für eine neue karte gekommen, die diese symptome nicht zeigte (nv treiber funzte auch und unter windows gabs auch keine schwäche-erscheinungen). wenn du die möglichkeit haben solltes, dann teste vlt auch mal eine andere nvidia-karte in deinem computer, bei mir hats geholfen (nebenbei bin ich dabei auch von einer 4 ti auf fx5irgendwas hoch).

nur so ein gedanke

gruß

marc

Edit: unter Knuffix mit älteren Treibern lief sie auch Fehlerfrei. Geht das bei dir noch (evtl. noch irgendwo ne alte Knoppix-Version rumliegen)?

----------

## benjamin200

makenoob schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: unter Knuffix mit älteren Treibern lief sie auch Fehlerfrei. Geht das bei dir noch (evtl. noch irgendwo ne alte Knoppix-Version rumliegen)?
> 
> 

 

Die Knoppix-CD sollte bei Ihm schon laufen - ist ja eine Autoconfig Teil dabei. Wenn du nochmal seinen ersten Post im Thread ließt, wirst du hierauf stoßen:

ollonois schrieb:

```

Habe mit dem letzten Update die neuen Nvidia treiber installiert 1.0.6111

seitdem bleibt beim Start von X der Bildschirm schwarz. 

```

Es lief also schonmal, und wird ziemlich sicher auch wieder laufen. So schnell zu einer neuen Grafikkarte greifen und dann (ziemlich sicher) mit der aktuellen Konfiguration die gleiche Probleme zu haben halte ich für keine gute Idee  :Smile: 

@ollonois: poste deine Xorg.log

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## makenoob

ich hab das schon gelesen, was er geschrieben hat.

ich habe auch nicht gesagt, er solle sich eine neue kaufen, sondern nur gefragt, ob er vielleicht die möglichkeit hat, evtl. eine andere zu testen (meine hab ich in der firma in einer wühlkiste gefunden und die brauchte keiner (hab gefragt)).

aber ohne xorg.log bleibt eh alles reine spekulation  :Smile: 

gruß

marc

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aber ohne xorg.log bleibt eh alles reine spekulation 
> 
> 

 

@makenoob: da stimme ich dir zu  :Smile: 

----------

## muecke

hatte die gleichen Probleme wie du, meine Lösung wahr alles nochmals emerge -C gemacht und nur nvidia-glx und nvidia-utils emerged dann lief alles probiers doch so mal  :Wink: 

----------

## benjamin200

muecke schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hatte die gleichen Probleme wie du, meine Lösung wahr alles nochmals emerge -C gemacht und nur nvidia-glx und nvidia-utils emerged dann lief alles probiers doch so mal
> 
> 

 

Hattest du Probleme mit der Xorg Release 6.8.0? Hast du eine neue Config angelegt oder lief die alte nach dem re-emergen?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## ollonois

Hallo

War zwischendurch mal arbeiten  :Smile: 

Also das Problem ist gelöst. Habe mal recht lange das xorg.log durchforstet wie mir hier geraten wurde und es gab nur ein Problem mit Maus und Keyboardteiber

die mause ist jetzt /dev/input/mice anstatt vorher mouse0

verstehe zwar nicht warum aber das war schon alles

Danke auf jedenfall für eure schnelle Hilfe.

----------

## benjamin200

ollonois schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo
> 
> War zwischendurch mal arbeiten
> ...

 

Na da freuen wir uns ja wenn dein Gentoo System wieder rennt:) 

Aber mit meiner Vermutung lang ich wohl richtig --> xorg.conf.

Noch so am Rande, setze doch bitte den Status des Threas auf "solved" - Danke.

Thx,

Ben

----------

## ollonois

Alles rennt nicht die maus weigert sich beharrlich sich zu bewegen obwohl im log steht dass sie einwandfrei geladen wurde

----------

## benjamin200

ollonois schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Alles rennt nicht die maus weigert sich beharrlich sich zu bewegen obwohl im log steht dass sie einwandfrei geladen wurde
> 
> 

 

probiere doch mal spasses halber folgendes

```

# Xorg -configure

# mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak

# cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

dann mal den X-Server neustarten und prüfen ob die Maus geht. 

Wenn ja pass diese Config an. Viel Erfolg.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

